# "Why Edward Snowden Still Sucks"



## Havoc13 (Jan 11, 2014)

This piece is a reaction to the feting of Edward Snowden that has been going on all over the world.  Should he be celebrated for what he has done, or, as we say in this piece, are his supporters being taken for a ride?

http://www.shadowspear.com/2014/01/why-snowden-still-sucks/



> CIA/NSA turncoat Edward Snowden has been in the news a lot lately.  He was nominated as Time’s “Person of the Year” for 2013[1] (he didn’t get it) lobbied for permanent political asylum in Germany, Russia, Ecuador and Brazil[2] (he didn’t get that either), and was listed Foreign Policy Magazine’s top “Global Thinker” for 2013.[3] Some people even want him to receive the Nobel Peace Prize[4], and given the anti-American, pacifist bent of that committee, he’ll probably get it.
> 
> Snowden himself recently issued a public “mission accomplished”[5] statement claiming his work is “already done.”  With the New York Times and The Guardian newspapers now clamoring for clemency,[6] and people tripping over themselves to hold him up as some kind of hero,[7] I think it’s time to remind America why Edward Snowden still sucks.  Here are three reasons why:


----------



## Brill (Jan 12, 2014)

Bottom line is the public just doesn't know the exceptionally grave damage he has caused to the United States.  We should pull a job like the Izzys did in Argentina and just go grab his ass there in the Soviet Union BUT G.O.D only knows what assured destruction (of the IC) plan he has in place when he gets captured.

This whole episode makes the Rosenburgs look like schoolchildren.

For the record: he was a CIA employee (apparently a shitty one at that) but never a NSA employee. He was just a contractor that worked at a facility according to the press.  If you're going to attribute him with NSA, then it's only fair to call him a Green Beret (Special Forces soldier) too since he did enlist as an 18x probably in B, 2/20th SFG (released from AD in Benning cuz he was a pussy).

http://www.theguardian.com/world/2013/jun/10/edward-snowden-army-special-forces


----------



## 0699 (Jan 12, 2014)

All depends on your POV.

I think he's a fucking traitor.


----------

